# Look for these people on Cataract



## Dodgington (Dec 2, 2007)

Bringing chickens on a week long rafting trip


This seems like a crazy idea but I was inspired by your other requests. I just got four hens and they should be perfect age to produce eggs in time for my river launch date. Should I bring them on my trip? I think chickens can swim in event of a flip, and the eggs would taste really good in...




www.mountainbuzz.com


----------



## 50119 (Jan 17, 2016)

Makes sense, tripping with chickens. Now day's it's almost impossible to find kid sitters let alone chicken sitters.
That discussion on the related subject from 5 years ago was entertaining.


----------



## Utah78 (Apr 28, 2018)

I think it would only be acceptable if they at least least provide chicken-PFDs for their chickens. 

But seriously, it does not look look like the NPS allows any kind of pet in the backcountry, which is a regulation that I would strongly agree with in the national park. I know that there are other wilderness rivers (Salmon?) that allow dogs, but even then, I dont' think chickens are a good idea.

Last year on our Labor day Cataract trip, we saw a nice healthy bear hanging out on one of the beaches on the first day. I bet he would be very welcoming to have the chickens visit Cataract Canyon.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

That's one way to not have to refrigerate your meat.🍗🍗


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Utah78 said:


> But seriously, it does not look look like the NPS allows any kind of pet in the backcountry,


Is not a pet, is food...


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Strange times


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jul 15, 2011)

WOW! We were shocked to be hiking the Uintas a couple weeks ago and run into hikers with large bird cages on their backs. They were packing big old parrots around....


----------



## Oldmanriver61 (Mar 20, 2016)

saw a big orange tabby tom perched in the stripping basket on the upper C (aka Circus) Waiting for a snack I suppose....


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Cut some slack, these chickens are probably emotional support pets.


----------



## Erwin (Mar 31, 2015)

I'd consider chickens pets and pigs and goats.. But I'm the kind of person who doesn't really believe in dogs, the fact that so many peoples animals have better healthcare than myself and a majority of the country is insane to me. Every animal has personality and the best part about having chickens as pets is they feed you also. A more sustainable relationship IMHO. It may seem taboo to eat your pets in this country but I loved my goat even though we slaughtered it. If I'm not mistaken you can take pets down the Colorado a ways.. Then, yes, NPS doesn't allow pets, so at this point you have to slaughter it and eat it. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## 50119 (Jan 17, 2016)

Now that's stepping up the "game", was it a willing participant or was sedation involved? Drift boats & v-hulls are much drier for fowl.


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

If the chicken takes-out it is a pet, if it doesn't make it to the take-out, then it is food. In all seriousness, many trekking outfitters that use porters to provide that oh so luxe experience to westerners pack in fowl to eat later in the trip. Live chickens do not need refrigeration and can eat the scraps until it is time to eat them.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

ArgoCat said:


> If the chicken takes-out it is a pet, if it doesn't make it to the take-out, then it is food. In all seriousness, many trekking outfitters that use porters to provide that oh so luxe experience to westerners pack in fowl to eat later in the trip. Live chickens do not need refrigeration and can eat the scraps until it is time to eat them.


Good point, but from my experience, once your heart warms up to them, you get used to having them peck and scratch and take care of creepy-crawlies around camp, and you see how bravely they perch on the bow when you're busting through big holes, it'll be kind of hard to do the deed on that night when their "dinner reservation" finally comes up.....


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Whack with the axe, yummy! 🤣😂

Sorry, I grew up on a farm lol. I take to heart the saying, there's a place for all of God's creatures! Right next to the mashed potatoes and gravy, and i belong to PETA, people eating tasty animals.....


----------



## Raus (Jun 10, 2019)

Here’s one way to do it...

Rainie Falls Chicken


----------



## Utah78 (Apr 28, 2018)

Raus said:


> Here’s one way to do it...
> 
> Rainie Falls Chicken


That was cool, but the rooster looks cold. They should get it a little splash jacket.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Utah78 said:


> That was cool, but the rooster looks cold. They should get it a little splash jacket.


I think that's a laying hen. Roosters normally get up on the bow so they get the meat of the action.


----------



## trbrts (May 25, 2016)

I thought Chicken Raper Rapid was on the Dolores?


----------

